# Kids Wood Wheel Bike Pre-1933



## lewnbarb55 (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the maker of this kids bike, Pre 1933

















Thanks,


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2015)

Man, thinking that's way pre-war. Closer to TOC. NICE!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, can't help you with the manufacturer but everything except the replaced pedals says 1890s - very cool indeed.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like cranks arms were cut and rewelded? Super cool little bike.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this the first BMX ?


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

cool


----------



## walter branche (Nov 22, 2015)

branchewalter@yahoo.com let me know if you want to sell the childs bike ,thanks walter branche


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2015)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Looks like cranks arms were cut and rewelded? Super cool little bike.




I thought the same, looks Frankenbike. May have been done as the kid grew a little. Very cool, love the whitewall red treads. Looks TOC


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 22, 2015)

A Keeper~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kermit (Nov 22, 2015)

Front fork looks like TOC sterling as does the hubs...


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Kermit for info.


----------

